# Refinish or replace window stools



## tucnasam (Feb 1, 2016)

I have a home owner that has 5 stools that need to be refinished.

I'm struggling to find the best way to approach.

I already have 1 that needs replacing. It almost seems easier to make the other 5 and install.

I figure my options are to sand them in place with a palm sander, or remove then and sand. It almost seems the same cost to just replace them.

Thoughts?


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hard to say without knowing the details.
Drywalled jambs, casing, etc...


----------



## tucnasam (Feb 1, 2016)

Sorry,

Casing jambs. So either have to take off trim, or cats paw the nails out and slide it straight out. (I'd only cat paw if I'm replacing).

There are fairly deep scratches on the stools from cats. So a bit of sanding to do if I go that route.

It seems easier just to cut and measure new, but them I'm charging for new material. Just my lack of experience.


----------



## FrankSmith (Feb 21, 2013)

What gives the best end product? I would just do that. If it's 100 year old trim I would think it would be better to keep it. If it's 30 years old replace. Hard to say with out a pic.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

got any pics?
If it's painted, sand and use filler for scratches. If stained, depends on extent of scratches. Either way fix it and then get rid of the cat...on second thought...nevermind, it's job security.lol


----------



## tucnasam (Feb 1, 2016)

Picture attached.


----------



## tucnasam (Feb 1, 2016)

Heres another I found on my phone with deeper scratches.

Home I think is 20 years old. So not antique stuff that should be saved. I understand that sentiment though.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Sand and refinish in place.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Those are scratched to the point where I'd consider replacing them or more likely pop them off and plane them rather than sand... the problem is, you are going to have a heck of a time matching the patina (i.e. - dirt)...


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Cover it with something which is cat proof.




But you might have trouble finding wood-grain stainless steel. LOL


----------



## tucnasam (Feb 1, 2016)

jlhaslip said:


> Cover it with something which is cat proof.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha! Getting this house ready for sale. So no cat proofing.


----------



## tucnasam (Feb 1, 2016)

Ok So. 

I have one vote for refinish in place.

One that says replace or plane. 

I'm afraid I might have to sand down to much. If I sand in place i'll have a ridge at the edges, but maybe it won't be to noticeable.

Matching the finish will be a challenge for sure.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

tucnasam said:


> Ok So.
> 
> I have one vote for refinish in place.
> 
> ...


Whatever you decide, just remember to put a clause your contract about matching color and not patina... and if you pop it off, stain the other side as a sample and/or provide one with the one you're already replacing...

Also, based on the surrounding molding, I would stop at 180 grit...


----------



## mako1 (Sep 1, 2013)

Hard to tell from what stain if left. In the pics it looks to me to be a mahogany stain.The easiest way to fix would be a toss up.I would pop them off either way.To much sanding to do in place without running into other issues.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

whatever you do install one of these after you're done..:thumbsup:


----------



## tucnasam (Feb 1, 2016)

He looks too nice.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Tom Struble said:


> whatever you do install one of these after you're done..:thumbsup:


Is that a dog or some sort of mutant bodybuilder:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

tucnasam said:


> Ha! Getting this house ready for sale. So no cat proofing.


Festool RO90, sand in place and refinish with as little labor as possible. The job needs a 5 foot finish :whistling I know, I know, but it is a flip.

Keep the damn cats off of them!


----------



## tucnasam (Feb 1, 2016)

Hey not my house. I can't tell anyone to keep cats off. Dang cats do what they want anyways. .. jerks. 

Im I'm with it though. Job security.


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

tucnasam said:


> Hey not my house. I can't tell anyone to keep cats off. Dang cats do what they want anyways. .. jerks.
> 
> Im I'm with it though. Job security.


Electro shock therapy should work :laughing: They make those things you put on couches and such to keep the pets off.


----------

